# Got my Nikes..



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

AHHH!!! So JEALOUS!! These were the boots of my dream. I wanted them because they match my pants and also, how do they fit according to shoe size? One last thing, how do they mold them?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

you should pretty much always size down in boots. i very rarely fit someone with the same as their shoe size. these were a size smaller than shoes. could have maybe gone another half size. 

Mold them with a boot heat molder... pretty much an glorified pair of heat guns. with a timer attached. other wise theyll mold just by wearing them.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Just got Ride Anthem BOAs. SICK!!! The problem is, my bindings are fuuuu!!! I need new ones and was thinking of the Ride LX's. Tried the Unions today Force, DLX, and Flites, didn't like the toe strap. Hpmh. But the Ride LXs were sooo smooth pulling your boot in and out. easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

how do they feel? really soft boots?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is one on my desk. 
...ya theyre pretty gushy.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good stuff man I got a pair of Zoom Force 1's for this year. The Nike's are by far the best looking and most comfortable boot that I have ever worn.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Why does everyone care what their gear looks like :dunno: Are people really that shallow they actually care?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

so you close your eyes and pick your gear out? You dont use "looks" to help weigh out what gear to buy?... your a liar.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It's you're by the way. Honestly I don't care what I have. My equipment is far from matching, but why would I want to impress my friends with my gear setup? I don't want do any of them.....


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Why does everyone care what their gear looks like :dunno: Are people really that shallow they actually care?


Whether you want to admit it or not your personal preference comes into play when you chose things. You aren't going to purposely chose something that looks like ass (or maybe you are). However, your profile pick looks like you are matching your jacket and hat. Sounds to me like you are trollin


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Also if I am going to spend $200+ on bindings, and $200+ on boots I am not going to buy the color scheme that make me look like an asshat. I am going to buy the ones I think look good.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Why does everyone care what their gear looks like :dunno: Are people really that shallow they actually care?


That's a pretty lame troll dude. At least come up with something good :thumbsdown:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

snowvols said:


> It's you're by the way. Honestly I don't care what I have. My equipment is far from matching, but why would I want to impress my friends with my gear setup? I don't want do any of them.....


"You're" as in... " I dont care how to spell "your" because this is a snowboarding forum, not a goddamn spelling bee." 

On another note id like to call Bull shit because you cared enough to come check out "my nikes."

On another note these aren't my friends... these are people on the interwebs that have a common interest. which is snowboarding. 


if there are any grammatical errors in this message please send a complaint to this email...
[email protected]


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowvols said:


> It's you're by the way. Honestly I don't care what I have. My equipment is far from matching, but why would I want to impress my friends with my gear setup? I don't want do any of them.....


Dude, you're an asshat. Wtf is:



snowvols said:


> I don't want do any of them.....


?

If you're gonna call someone out for spelling then at least come correct with your own shit.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey, I like my gear to match because I am shallow and spending money. Plus, I live and go out in public and care about first impressions. That is why I care. 

Sincerely, 
Me


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

he must be giving spelling lessons somewhere else.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> so you close your eyes and pick your gear out?





snowvols said:


> It's you're by the way.


Actually, he had it right. You're is a contraction of "you are", so it wouldn't make much sense in that sentence.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

:laugh: Classic interwebz :laugh:


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Qball said:


> Actually, he had it right. You're is a contraction of "you are", so it wouldn't make much sense in that sentence.


this thread is full of stupid. You quoted the wrong your, man.



zk0ot said:


> so you close your eyes and pick your gear out? You dont use "looks" to help weigh out what gear to buy?... *your a liar*.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

hahaha oops. My mom says I'm still smart though


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

haha. easy mistake to make


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

My god, this thread is all trolls/jokes.. lol


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Those boots suck. Hah, j/k look sweet. Hope your feet stay comfortable all season - I switched from DC last season, lost a toenail due to a short (in height) toebox. Went to Nike, they worked great but I'm back on DC now.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

snowvols said:


> It's you're by the way. Honestly I don't care what I have. My equipment is far from matching, but why would I want to impress my friends with my gear setup? *I don't want do any of them.....*


Don't be a grammar nazi if you can't write out a fucking proper sentence in the first place.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing... Wtf does "I don't want do any of them....." mean?


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I picked up some Nike ZF1's this past weekend, they are so comfy. Can't wait to ride them!










BTW they are orange and grey, my POS camera phone makes them look yellow.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the colors are pretty bad ass, IMO


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like that grey/orange it's a very "different" look. The only color I could get in 11.5 was the black/green and I have grown pretty fond of the color combo.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I ended up going with an 11, my foot is a 11.5 and the Nike rep said the ZF1's run about a 1/2 size smaller. They are snug but will pack out a bit.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Evil_Empire said:


> that is the same boot color? What fuck is with his camera.... Yeah that looks better.... By GO EAGLES!


Yea same boot color, I took the pic with my shitty DROID phone camera and very low lighting thus the horrible photo quality!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

JMcKeone said:


> I ended up going with an 11, my foot is a 11.5 and the Nike rep said the ZF1's run about a 1/2 size smaller. They are snug but will pack out a bit.


My foot is 11.5 in most shoes, but a 12 in Nike. I tried the 11's on, but they were just too small.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I go out of town for a weekend and I get all kinds of pleasant responses. I am glad everyone is so worried about their boots matching. To the guy who said I actually care and matched my jacket and beanie, nope sorry free beanie. I am a fan of free stuff. I only corrected the guy about the your and you're thing since most people make the mistake. I just want everyone to have correct grammar. I do not mind getting called out over grammar, so I don't know why everyone got so offended. People are funny.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Brool story co.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

snowvols said:


> ... I am glad everyone is so worried about their boots matching....


I can punch you in the throat for free. 

Who said anything about their boots matching?



_(this message has gone through "spell check", and two rough drafts... hope I get a good grade._


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am glad you went through all of that trouble. Why all the butt hurt though? Sweet so now you are resorting to physical threats. Awesome tough guy.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

dark army black color combo is sick


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

casper3043 said:


> dark army black color combo is sick


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

ctk9 said:


> Brool story co.


AAHAHAHAH :laugh:


----------

